# panic: page fault



## Elimelech (Nov 24, 2014)

Hangs network, WiFi and reboot the system sometimes falls. What to do? Urgently need WiFi. Look, maybe I do something wrong to boot?

/etc/boot/loader.conf:

```
if_wpi0_load="YES"
wlan_wep_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_lod="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
```

/etc/rc.conf:

```
#wlans_wpi0="wlan0"
#ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
```

wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
network={
    ssid="ASUS"
    proto=WPA RSN
        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK
        pairwise=CCMP
    psk=[i]removed[/i]
}
```


```
root@F3ja:/usr/home/elimelech # dmesg
wpi0: <Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG> mem 0xfe1ff000-0xfe1fffff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci3
```
See the file dump:


----------



## Chris_H (Nov 25, 2014)

Greetings, Elimelech. If I'm reading your quoted rc.conf(5) correctly; you have DISabled your wlan*. By quoting them out -- '#'. Try to UNquote (remove the # in front of the entries) them, and try again. Maybe that will get it for you. 

All the best.

--Chris


----------

